# Dialerseiten im Kochbereich



## Anonymous (7 September 2004)

Sucht man bei Google und Co. nach Rezepte Seiten, so kommt man immer wieder auf sogenannte Kochseiten, die nur ein Ziel haben ... den User abzuzocken.
Ich schreibe bewusst nicht von Betrug, nicht das Ich die Anwälte dieser Vertreter bei mir auf der Matte stehen habe.
Ich habe nur ein kleines http://www.vt600c.free-speicher.de/barbara/koch_forum/viewboard.php?boardid=23 das es sich zur unter andern zur Aufgabe gemacht hat den User vor Dialerseiten zu warnen.
Mich würde es freuen wenn Ihr mich bei diesem Vorhaben unterstützen würdet. Schließlich ziehen wir ja an einem Strang und wollen das die User nicht unnötig in die Tasche greifen müssen.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja den ein oder anderen Kanditaten der Kochrezepte nur gegen viel Geld anbietet in mein Forum posten.
Da würdet Ihr meiner kleinen Seite einen großen Gefallen machen.
Grüße
Reiner
http://www.kochforum.de.be


----------



## [email protected] (7 September 2004)

Ich will jetzt nicht wieder als Buhmann da stehen, aber denke doch nochmal über deinen Post nach.
Du behauptest, Kochdialer wären reine Abzocke.

Abzocke bedeutet imho aber, dass der User keinen oder keinen ausreichenden Gegenwert zu seinem Geld bekommt.

Nur, wieso ist ein Kochdialer, der meistens Kochrezepte im fünfstelligen Bereich für 1,99€/Min oder 30,-€/Einwahl anbietet für dich Abzocke, aber ein Kochbuch, das mit Glück vielleicht 200 Rezepte bietet und dafür 19,- € kostet, völlig seriös und okay?
Warum sollte man nicht virtuell genauso Geld für Rezepte verlagen wie im echten Leben auch?

Bei allen Dialervorfällen in den letzten Jahren, man muss nicht plump überall draufhauen, wo ein Dialer dahinter steckt.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

Wie groß ist denn so eine Datei, die über 10.000 Rezepte auf den PC des Verbrauchers lädt? Welches Dateiformat wird verwendet? Wie lange dauert die Übertragung, wenn 2 Euro/Minute berechnet werden?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## [email protected] (7 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wie groß ist denn so eine Datei, die über 10.000 Rezepte auf den PC des Verbrauchers lädt? Welches Dateiformat wird verwendet? Wie lange dauert die Übertragung, wenn 2 Euro/Minute berechnet werden?
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Da wirst du wohl einen Rezepte-Dialerbetreiber fragen müssen, ich kann dir diese Frage leider nicht beantworten.
Aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass man sich die Rezepte auch einzeln downloaden oder direkt ausdrucken kann.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

Och schade, es hörte sich so wissend an.

Rezepte einzeln drucken für 30 Euro pro Rezept wäre ja nicht so preiswert, oder?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (7 September 2004)

Kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass die Rezepte tatsächlich lizensiert sind, bzw. aus kostenpflichtigen Quellen stammen? Sofern - ich will hier nicht pauschalisieren, weil ich es nicht nachgeprüft habe - hier etwaiige Anbieter sich die Rezepte von kostenlos zugänglichen Webseiten zusammensammeln und dann gegen teures Geld anbieten, sieht die Sache in meinen Augen wieder etwas anders aus.


----------



## [email protected] (7 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Rezepte einzeln drucken für 30 Euro pro Rezept wäre ja nicht so preiswert, oder?


Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht.
Es gibt ja auch verschiedene Angebot.
Vielleicht hat man die Auswahl zwischen einer Komplettdatei und Einzelrezepten.

@sascha:
Das wird wohl auch vom jeweiligen Anbieter abhängig sein.
Professionellere Firmen produzieren den Content zumeist selbst.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht.
> Es gibt ja auch verschiedene Angebot.
> Vielleicht hat man die Auswahl zwischen einer Komplettdatei und Einzelrezepten.


Das sind ja doch große Unsicherheiten in der Produktbeschreibung. Wie kann ein Verbraucher wissen, wofür er 30 Euro zahlen soll?

Dietmar Vill

PS: Der Zusatz "sicher" in der Signatur ist durch die neue Entwicklung überholt.


----------



## technofreak (8 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind ja doch große Unsicherheiten in der Produktbeschreibung. Wie kann ein Verbraucher wissen, wofür er 30 Euro zahlen soll?



Womit wir wieder beim mittlerweile uralten Anfangspunkt sind, "Katze im Sack kaufen" ....

tf


----------



## OskarMaria (8 September 2004)

=>Sascha: Auf einzelne Kochrezepte gibt es kein Urheberrecht. Allenfalls auf Zusammenstellungen, Sammlungen, gesamte Bücher etc. Die Jungs können also wild  alles mögliche plündern & eine eigene Sammlung herstellen.

OM


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weiss nischt sagst aber vorher dann sofort, das es ja günstiger ist als ein Kochbuch zu kaufen....

Das wiederum sagt alles über deine Aussage....

Das Kochbuch hat jedenfalls den Vorteil,  das ich vor dem bezahlen reinsehen kann, ob die Rezepte mir gefallen und wenn dem so ist und ich das Buch gekauft habe, dann kann ich hinterher jederzeit und so oft ich will * kostenlos* wieder hineinsehen!!!

Also ein gaaaaaanz blöder Vergleich zwischen einem 20 Euro Buch und 30 Euro Dialer 

Nenn mir ein Beispiel, in dem ich unter 20 Euro mehr als 200 Rezepte bekomme, wo ich vorher kostenlos reinsehen kann, ob die Rezepte mir zusagen. Dann können wir darüber weiter diskutieren....


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

Ich habe solch eine Dialerseite gottseidank noch nicht in Anspruch genommen.
Aber ich glaube aber dass die meisten Inhalte dieser kostenpflichtigen Seiten eh von anderen Quellen kopiert wurden. (Kostenlosen wie z.B
http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de )
Kann ich natürlich nicht kontrollieren, da ich ja für die Einwahl 30 Euronen berappen müsste.
Meine Meinung ist trotzdem das es pure abzocke ist
Grüße
Reiner


----------



## [email protected] (8 September 2004)

@BenTigger:
Bei amazon und Co. kannst du vorher auch nicht das Buch durchschauen.
Bei den meisten Dialerangeboten gibt es zumindest einige Rezepte aufgelistet.

Und wenn du sie auf deinem PC speicherst kannst du genauso immer wieder reinschauen.
Ich will ja jetzt die Rezeptseiten auch nicht als das Nonplusultra der kostenpflichtigen Webangebote hinstellen, aber zumindest der Begriff Abzocke scheint mir hier doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## scrat007 (8 September 2004)

Hmm, bei Amazon kann ich das Buch aber bei nichtgefallen zurückgeben.

Bei jedem anderen Buchhändler vor Ort kann ich das Buch prüfen und ansehen vor dem Kauf, genauso wie andere Waren. Zum anderen sind 30 Euro ein sehr hoher Preis, das ist in keinem Kosten-Nutzenverhältniss. Wer in der offenen Wirtschaft so rechnet geht pleite. Wenn das Angebot so gut ist, warum sind dann die Dailerhersteller und die Webmaster nicht bereit darauf zu drängen einen wirklich konformen zu bekommen? Der Gegenwert wäre ja  angeblich da, also warum versuchen den Kunden durch unklare Angaben oder versteckte Preise hineinzulocken. Ein Seriöses Unernehmen hätte das in keinem Fall nötig, es würde sogar damit Werbung machen seriös zu sein und die Konkurenz anprangern, aber keiner der Contentbetreiber tut was, alle wollen nur kasieren, alleine das macht alle der Abzocke verdächtig.


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2004)

@[email protected]

Hi, das ist es doch. Bei amzone werden die Bücher von den Käufern bewertet. Wie wäre es bei Dialer-Angeboten, wenn die Nutzer das Angebot bewerten könnten. Dann müsste man die Katze nicht im Sack kaufen.
Aber woher wäre ich sicher, dass die, selbstverständlich immer guten Noten, auch wirklich von den Nutzern kommen?
 :-? 
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## scrat007 (8 September 2004)

Jo, aber wie sich herausgestellt hat haben bei Amazon die Autoren selber ihre Bücher gelobt und die der Konkurenz schlecht gemacht, also wäre sowas auch nicht reell. Und das sich die Contentbetreiber selber loben, auch gegenseitig wissen wir auch so. 0


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2004)

tja, war von mir auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
Aber wenn man dort, vor der Eingabe 3XOK, eine nicht manipulierbare Beschwerdeseite einsehen könnte, dürfte das helfen.

Ach was, alles Quatsch was ich da schreibe.
Die Eingabe von OK übernimmt der Rechner selbstständig und die User sind sowieso in der Regel zu faul, überhaupt etwas zu lesen.
Und etwas nicht manipulierbares gibts nicht!

Fazit: Dialer-Verbot!
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Dialer-Verbot!


  :dafuer:


----------



## Dino (8 September 2004)

ReinerA schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja den ein oder anderen Kanditaten der Kochrezepte nur gegen viel Geld anbietet in mein Forum posten.
> Da würdet Ihr meiner kleinen Seite einen großen Gefallen machen....



Mal zurück zum Eingangsposting:

@RainerA
Meinst Du wirklich, dass es so geschickt ist, eine Auflistung themenbezogener Dialerseiten aufzubauen? Was soll es bringen? Glaubst Du wirklich, dass sich irgendjemand die URLs merken kann oder dass sie sich jemand als Blacklist einträgt?
Wenn irgend ein angehender Paul Bocuse bei Google nach Kochrezepten fahndet, wird er - selbst wenn er Dein Forum kennen würde - kaum jedes Suchergebnis mit Deiner Liste abgleichen.
Insofern würde ich sagen, dass Du der Welt der Hobbyköche mit diesem Teil Deines Forums keinen wirklichen Nutzen einfährst. Da dürfte schon eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein; denn durch die Nennung und Verlinkung der URLs in Deinem Forum gaukelst Du sogar möglicherweise Suchmaschinen eine gewisse Relevanz der genannten Seiten vor und förderst deren Aufstieg im Ranking. Außerdem hat die Erfahrung in den Fachforen gezeigt, dass solche Listen immer wieder die Neugier darüber, was auf diesen Seiten wohl abgehen könne, schürt und Besucher anlockt. Sollte da eine richtig fiese Seite, deren Betreiber Einwahlen mit allen Tricks zu generieren versucht, in der Liste auftauchen, wird vielleicht sogar manch unbedarfter Surfer trotz eindeutigem Hinweis auf das Vorhandensein eines Dialer auf die Nase fallen und noch vor der Auswahl des Sonntagsbratens den Appetit verlieren. 

Das Thema "Dialerseiten-Liste" hat es sowohl hier im Gemeinschaftsforum von DS.de und CB.de als auch im früheren alleinigen DS.de-Forum mehrfach gegeben. Jedoch sind die Argumente für eine solche Liste verschwindend wenig im Verhältnis zu den Contra-Argumenten.


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

Also ist Dein Rat eher die Finger davon zu lassen..
Nur möchte ich eben gegen solche Seiten etwas unternehmen.
Wenn dies aber der falsche Weg ist, was gäbe es denn dann für eine einfache und wirkungsvolle Methode etwas zu bewegen?
Grüße
Reiner


----------



## Dino (8 September 2004)

Aufklärung heißt das Zauberwort! Die Sensibilität der Kientel Deiner Seite schärfen. Aufzeigen, dass man auf der Hut sein muss und dass nicht alles, was vermeintlich kostenlos zu sein scheint, auch wirklich kostenlos ist. Wege nennen, wie man sich vor Irrtümern schützen kann. Sprich: Allgemeine Information zur Sache nachdrücklich vermitteln!

Und da sich das eigentliche Thema Deiner Seiten nun mal um Gaumenfreuden und nicht um Online-Security dreht, sollte man das Thema - wie ich meine - nicht allzu sehr vertiefen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mehr Sinn macht, auf eine Problematik abseits des Seitenthemas nachdrücklich hinzuweisen, dann aber auf Quellen zu verlinken, in denen weitergehende oder tiefschürfende Informationen zu finden sind.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Dies ist ja bereits seit einigen Tagen geschehen.
Siehe
http://www.vt600c.free-speicher.de/barbara/koch_forum/viewthread.php?boardid=23&thid=10
Grüße
Reiner


----------



## Dino (11 September 2004)

Hatte ich auch schon beim ersten Besuch gesehen. Aber das und eben ein paar erläuternde Zeilen an auffäliger Stelle sollte reichen, um Deine Besucher a) zu warnen und b) zu den notwendigen Infos zu leiten.

Dieses b) könnten ja durchaus einige zusammengefasste oder auch eingehendere Infos über das "Was ist Sache!" und "Wie schütze ich mich!" in der eigenen Site garniert mit weiterführenden Links sein. Ich denke, dass Du mit fundierter Aufklärung Deiner Site-Klientel einen guten Dienst erweisen würdest. Aber eine "Warnliste" würde ich mir verkneifen - zumal Du Dich da u.U. sehr schnell auf rechtliches Glatteis begeben könntest.

Hinzu kommt noch ein weiterer Nachteil einer solchen Warnliste: Du wirst kaum in der Lage sein, immer aktuell zu sein und ALLE Dialer-Domains zum Thema Kochen aufzulisten. Sollte also wirklich jemand Deine Liste als Grundlage für seine persönliche Blacklist nehmen, fällt derjenige möglicherweise bei einer eben neu ins Netz gestellten URL auf die Schn....

OK, wenn Du Dich auf Sites beschränkst, die Deinen Themenbereich abgrasen, wird die Anzahl der zu nennenden Sites schon relativ übersichtlich, aber solche Dialer-URLs schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------

